# Review: Canon RF-S 18-150mm F3.5-6.3 IS STM



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 20, 2022)

> Bryan at The-Digital-Picture has completed his review of the brand new Canon RF-S 18-150mm F3.5-6.3 IS STM, a versatile zoom lens for the Canon EOS R7 and Canon EOS R10.
> At only $499, this should be a very popular lens for Canon, and it looks like it performs as one would expect at this pricepoint from Canon.
> From the review of the Canon RF-S 18-150mm F3.5-6.3 IS STM:
> When a lens features an exceptionally long focal length range, I always question the image quality it will deliver as compromises are usually involved. While this lens does not provide outstanding image sharpness, it does produce good images, and image quality is not everything. Sometimes having the right focal length immediately available gets a shot that an optically superior lens not mounted completely misses.
> Don’t forget the fun of...



Continue reading...


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Jul 21, 2022)

So he says it is not the sharpest, but still better than not having that focal length available. Sometimes I wonder if Canon might make cheap lenses intentionally not as sharp as they could be.


----------



## scyrene (Jul 21, 2022)

I was able to handle this on a (pre-production) R7 body at an event recently, the lens felt dense and solid, but the overall package was petite.


----------



## grantmasterflash (Jul 25, 2022)

Any chance this is the EF-M 18-150 in new packaging?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 25, 2022)

grantmasterflash said:


> Any chance this is the EF-M 18-150 in new packaging?


More than a chance, that's exactly what it is. Same optics, new barrel and mount.


----------



## peters (Jul 25, 2022)

I think for long hikes where weight is everything, this could be an interesting option. 
For everything else though - no thanks :-D


----------

